# New Video | Top 7 Redfish Baits Ever Made



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

check out my newest video on redfish baits. The link is below. Some honorable mentions that I didn't mention are a crank bait for fishing rocky banks and buck tail for bull red schools. 

https://youtu.be/GtCMbciQmZc


----------

